# For the nonbelievers



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2019)

Well my craft show season is over for the year and have to say things went well or at least they were better than the last 2 years. Maybe the economy has turned around somewhat. Who knows. But with that said I thought I would show some of the latest projects I added this year to my line. Maybe some of these were why things were a bit better. But what I did was use some patterns that were made for me at my request because I do not draw well, and some patterns are just my own creations and some I just took parts of many and came up with a project. I started a theme group of occupational clocks and projects. I will be adding to these over the coming years as I begin to change my line of products that I sell. I have so many more ideas but can not do all at once. This was basically 3 months work after I was able to get back in my shop after some health issues. I made multiples of some to increase inventory but some I sold out on and will again in the summer stop pen turning and turn interest back to this type work. But for now I will try to get back to pen turning for awhile and do some creating in that field. 

So if you care to check them out and want to comment or ask questions feel free and I will be happy to reply. Happy Shop Time.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 3, 2019)

Wow JT, very nice work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajollydds (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks great, thanks for sharing. Can’t wait to see some of your pens.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 3, 2019)

I’m a believer!  Nice stuff


----------



## WriteON (Jan 3, 2019)

Your work sells itself. Creative and beautiful. Show me someone playing pool and I'll show you a customer.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2019)

WriteON said:


> Your work sells itself. Creative and beautiful. Show me someone playing pool and I'll show you a customer.:biggrin:



Some times you have to say NO




http://www.penturners.org/forum/f332/some-times-you-have-say-no-148254/


----------



## magpens (Jan 4, 2019)

Lovely work, John !! . Your creativity shines !!!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 4, 2019)

Beautiful work! The Celtic pieces are my favorites.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2019)

You are getting there....:tongue:


----------



## MillerTurnings (Jan 4, 2019)

These are great John. It took me a minute to figure out the napkin holders. I'm like "why are there two copies on one base"?


----------



## WriteON (Jan 4, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Your work sells itself. Creative and beautiful. Show me someone playing pool and I'll show you a customer.:biggrin:
> ...



That's a wow. Love the work...love the BEM


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 4, 2019)

Those are all awesome work.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 4, 2019)

Beautiful pieces John!!!  I'd like to know more about the upper right corner U.S. Navy pieces.  I'll be starting on a project in the next couple of months that I believe this piece would fit perfect with.  Well done for sure.


----------



## KLJ (Jan 4, 2019)

Excellent work John!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 4, 2019)

MillerTurnings said:


> These are great John. It took me a minute to figure out the napkin holders. I'm like "why are there two copies on one base"?



Yes I was going to add some explanations with each piece but chose not to and figured I could just as well as answer any questions. Yes they are napkin holders and the one next to the Irish plaque is also. I make other types but these are a new style. Thanks for the kind words. 



wolf creek knives said:


> Beautiful pieces John!!!  I'd like to know more about the upper right corner U.S. Navy pieces.  I'll be starting on a project in the next couple of months that I believe this piece would fit perfect with.  Well done for sure.



Thanks for the kind words. The Navy plaques are actually not my pattern but I did enhance them by making a little larger and choosing the woods and paint. These are a Steve Good pattern and I can give you the site or you can google him. He offers a free pattern on his site every day and this was one he did awhile back. It is a project that stands out and sells well. I do have to make more for next year. I sold out of them. They can be hung on a wall or displayed on the easel. Very intricate scrolling of the chain detail but that is what makes it stand out in my opinion. 



Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jan 4, 2019)

JT:
Got to hand it to you,WOW what a display of great skill on the saw and design to go with it.

Well done.

cheers

Charlie


----------



## Aces-High (Jan 4, 2019)

John, these are nice.  What do you make them with?  X carve?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 4, 2019)

Aces-High said:


> John, these are nice.  What do you make them with?  X carve?



All tools in the shop but the main tool is a scrollsaw. I do not use any lasers or CNC machines. I would hurt myself with those:biggrin::biggrin: I like to use all natural hardwoods and use them to enhance the piece. As I said I source my patterns from various places and many times just my own thoughts or combination of these things. I try to do things a bit different. Have been woodworking for over 35 years and doing this type stuff for about that long. Have done the show circuit for close to that time too as well as sell in consignment stores. Have cut back greatly because of health problems and getting older. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jan 4, 2019)

Impressive display of craftsmanship! I can see why they sold well. Being a former squid myself, I’m particularly fond of the Navy pair, but all of them are outstanding.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 4, 2019)

Outstanding work JT!


----------



## Rtibbs (Jan 5, 2019)

JT
I know someone who would love the “Mom’s craft room”. Is it available as complete or as a pattern?
Wifey has a birthday coming up and ya gotta keep them  

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## WriteON (Jan 5, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Your work sells itself. Creative and beautiful. Show me someone playing pool and I'll show you a customer.:biggrin:
> ...



Would it be ok if I show this on a pool/billiard forum? People will enjoy seeing your (art)work.


----------



## lathe monkey (Jan 5, 2019)

very nice work, 
have you notice a decline in pen sells at craft shows?, causing you to add something different , or just wanted to make other wood products?  My pen sells have been down, but bird feeders,clocks, and scollsaw work have been up.
very nice work


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 5, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> MillerTurnings said:
> 
> 
> > These are great John. It took me a minute to figure out the napkin holders. I'm like "why are there two copies on one base"?
> ...



Thanks for sharing John.  I did find his site and the Navy pattern.  I've been itching to try some scroll work on my saw so this will be the perfect chance to try and see what I can do.  Thanks again for pointing me to the site and sharing these pictures.  Kinda got me inspired to try more things.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2019)

WriteON said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > WriteON said:
> ...



No problem. I have shown a couple places on different sites. It is a one-of - a -kind piece that I am aware of unless there is something similar that I have never seen. This was strickly my own idea. Had this for a few years but with health issues and life getting in the way I never got around to it and finally the stars all lined up and happened to enter it in the Bash contest here 2 years ago. I still need to make the pen for it. Hopefully I can this year.





lathe monkey said:


> very nice work,
> have you notice a decline in pen sells at craft shows?, causing you to add something different , or just wanted to make other wood products?  My pen sells have been down, but bird feeders,clocks, and scollsaw work have been up.
> very nice work



I never did great sales on pens. I have been selling and making scrollsawn items and full woodworking projects well before I started selling pens. I only started making and selling pens about 12 years ago. I sold many clocks and that basically how I got the nickname Clockman because I had a couple regular customers that always looked for me at shows and they would call me the clockman. So I started using for a sign-on name. I never did start out taking photos for web sites until I got a computer. There is many items that I may or may not have old time photos of and that is it. My inventory list of items has reached over 850 different things I made. Thanks for the kind words.



wolf creek knives said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > MillerTurnings said:
> ...



That is a ambitious project to begin with but if there is any questions I can help with I will be glad to assist. Good luck.


----------

